# Help to identify weed



## Mrotatori

Hey guys. I did a Reno last year, all kbg. I can't figure out what this weed is. it's all over the place. It does not pull up easy. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Ellford

Crabgrass...


----------



## Mrotatori

Crabgrass in May? We have barely gotten temps above 60. This started growing in early April.


----------



## ionicatoms

I think I see some clasping auricles. Could be quackgrass. You mentioned it was difficult to pull up. Please let us know what you determine.


----------



## g-man

@Ellford he won't be seeing crabgrass this size until June/July.

@Mrotatori it looks like quackgrass.


----------



## cubsfan24

I believe I have something similar. I've narrowed it down to quackgrass, annual ryegrass, or nutsedge. Leaning towards annual rye.


----------



## ionicatoms

@cubsfan24

Quackgrass: The sheath is open, hairless or covered with short, soft hairs and the ligule is membraneous with a fine fringe. Auricles are narrow, clasp the stem, and tinged whitish to violet.


----------



## cubsfan24

ionicatoms said:


> @Cubsfan24
> 
> Quackgrass: The sheath is open, hairless or covered with short, soft hairs and the ligule is membraneous with a fine fringe. Auricles are narrow, clasp the stem, and tinged whitish to violet.


Thanks for the explanation. That was actually my first guess, but a lot of people have stated to me that the roots would be much more longer and apparent?

Is there any other method to nuke this besides Roundup? It is encompasses about 20-30% of my easement strip past the sidewalk.

I put prodiamine down in early March, and plan on dithopyr here soon by Memorial Day.


----------



## Mrotatori

Looks like roundup is the best option for quackgrass. Does anyone ever any other ideas? I did use the paintbrush method in early April. It definitely killed the test areas.


----------



## cubsfan24

Fusilade II and certainty pop up on domyown for quackgrass


----------



## ionicatoms

RoundUp has diquat in it. Better read up on it if you don't already know.

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?p=257693#p257693


----------



## g-man

@cubsfan24 yours looks more like annual ryegrass to me.

@ionicatoms not all round up has diquat. I prefer to use glyphosate only products, cheap and effective.


----------



## ionicatoms

Excellent points, @g-man.


----------



## Mrotatori

I saw Fusilade II last night too. Don't remember where I read this, but any products with Fluazifop will help kill quackgrass. Round up is guaranteed to kill it. Has any used this as a post emergent for quackgrass such as Fusilade II ? I don't mind painting roundup on a few leaves. Since I have KBG, supposedly it will fill in.


----------



## Kissfromnick

I use local store seeds on left side of my front lawn and now it tons looks like quackgrass all over on that side only I'm sure it came with seeds. I just did my second app tenacity 1.8oz per 15k trying to get rid of some creeping bentgrass and second app make it snow snow white. I sill planing to do one more app of tenacity next week. Will see whats happen.


----------



## g-man

@Mrotatori @cubsfan24 I think fusilade list quackgrass under the right of way section of the label. The rate is high and I think it could hurt your lawn. Proceed with caution.


----------



## Mrotatori

Thanks @g-man for the caution on fusliade


----------



## Mrotatori

Kissfromnick said:


> I use local store seeds on left side of my front lawn and now it tons looks like quackgrass all over on that side only I'm sure it came with seeds. I just did my second app tenacity 1.8oz per 15k trying to get rid of some creeping bentgrass and second app make it snow snow white. I sill planing to do one more app of tenacity next week. Will see whats happen.


Last fall I killed off 1/2 my lawn. I added bewitched into an existing kbg mix from seed superstore. The SS seed was used the previous year in another section. , no quack from that. I feel the bewitched seed had more weeds in it. I don't recall the seed percent. I bought bewitched from United seed. It's possible the quack was there before the kill. I thought I did a good kill though. I started the kill in June. Let me know how the tenacity does on the quackgrass


----------



## Kissfromnick

Mrotatori said:


> Kissfromnick said:
> 
> 
> 
> I use local store seeds on left side of my front lawn and now it tons looks like quackgrass all over on that side only I'm sure it came with seeds. I just did my second app tenacity 1.8oz per 15k trying to get rid of some creeping bentgrass and second app make it snow snow white. I sill planing to do one more app of tenacity next week. Will see whats happen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last fall I killed off 1/2 my lawn. I added bewitched into an existing kbg mix from seed superstore. The SS seed was used the previous year in another section. , no quack from that. I feel the bewitched seed had more weeds in it. I don't recall the seed percent. I bought bewitched from United seed. It's possible the quack was there before the kill. I thought I did a good kill though. I started the kill in June. Let me know how the tenacity does on the quackgrass
Click to expand...

Wow i use seeds from unitedseeds last fall too but they was blue label seeds same seeds was used over entire lawn but that side was separate 10lb bag + 10 lb from local store. If weeds came from blue label bag than it problem.


----------



## Mrotatori

@Kissfromnick I have trouble believing they came from the united seed. It's hard to prove though. I am in a bind. I don't want to killl off that 1/2 of my lawn again. I am debating what to do. There is so much quackgrass. I feel painting every single quackgrass plant is to much. It will leave me with 25 to 30% of my lawn having brown spots. The other option is to pull them out and plant kbg plugs from a good section. This was a battle that I did not expect. I am concerned about the spreading capabilities of quackgrass too. Do you have any other ideas! @g-man


----------

